# Bessacarr 495/ Barrons Herne Bay



## pfil32

Just visited our Local Barrons at Herne Bay and purchased a new Bessacarr E495 (It has exactly the layout we are looking for). Has anyone any information on these. There has been a lot of negative posts on new vans and was wondering if anyone can tell me of anything particular I should look for when I pick it up in October. It is an ex display model but I went over it with a fine toothcombe and couldn't find anything wrong with it. However that doesn't mean that the first time I use it the pipes won't leak or anything else that might be faulty that you can't check when it is in the show room. I have been promised that it will be given a full PDI before I pick it up and intend to drive it straight to the nearest campsite and use it for a couple of days to check it out. Has anyone had any dealings with this branch of Barrons

Phil


----------



## weaver

*Barrons at Herne Bay*

Yes, we bought our Trigano Tribute from them last year. Very good service from the sales department whilst we were buying, but the service department is totally disorganised, and does not seem to have sufficient staff or space to cope with the work available to them. The items (smallish) we first asked them to look at on warranty were forgotten about - they blamed it on the person in the office who dealt with things having left. We finally rang head office, and then they were so keen to be helpful they sent someone over to our house,

When we asked about leakage on the van side door, they sent us to the Fiat Garage in Canterbury to get it fixed. It took us a couple of months before we got round to going there, as we were away and my mother in law was not well, but when we got there the garage said it was part of the conversion warranty - not their responsibility. They rang Barrons, who claimed we must have bought it at another motorhome dealer, even though the garage had records which showed Barrons had sent it to them for the pre - sale check. The garage were very accomodating and did fix it for free, having to replace the runners, but we felt very uncomfortable about it all.

Also, if you want them to do a habitation check, you need to book months in advance to get it done in time for the warranty.

They mean well, but really could do with someone with some organising skill to get their act together. No problems with buying there, but you need to keep the service department on their toes.
Weaver


----------



## cabby

only have one comment to make on this,don't pay the balance until you have checked out the van and made sure all is well and it has no defects.
you have paid a deposit,this will earn them some interest.imagine 50 customers doing this over a year.


----------



## pfil32

Thank you both very much for the info. I shall bear this very much in mind when I pick it up in October. I have all ready told the salesman that if it isn't spot on when we do our trial weekend I shall be returning it to them first thing on the following Monday morning for all faults to be fixed. He said that if I have any problems to write a list and they will be rectified them straight away. We shall see. 

Thanks a lot

Phil


----------



## 98585

The 495 is a great van with an excellent U shaped lounge and and the 4 seater dinette, which if the model is late enough will have 4 seatbelts making six in all.

You need to watch out for your payload, if you have 5 or 6 persons on board then it doesnt leave much weight allowance for everything else. The outside locker is very small, and right at the back so you should only use this for very light items as the _*very long*_ overhang makes it easy to shift traction from the front drive wheels.

I found the build quality our 495 to be very good, and whilst there are some negatives posted you should be aware that for every unhappy Swift Customer there must be 50 happy ones beacuse there are a lot of the out there and not really that many moans.

Enjoy Bessie, Yes almost everyone calls them Bessie it seems and I hope she gives you many worry free holidays.


----------



## pfil32

Hi Jim,

It was the rear lounge that convinced us to buy this MH. iIt is the 2006 model and has 4 seat belts but hopefully if we can get away with it we will never have 6 people travelling in it. We liked the layout with the kitchen up front well away from anyone who is using the rear lounge and who ever is doing the cooking is not in the way of access to toilet/shower room. It's nice to have a bit of re-assurance when you spend such a large sum of hard earned cash.

Phil


----------



## warbo

Hi you shoud do a full PDI yourself and do not pay the balance until you are 100%satisfied We have dealt withanother branch of barrons and are very dissatisfied with them.our van is also a 57 reg Bessacarr 495 and has a total of 15 faults all are manufacturing faults so barrons do not carry out a properPDI (BE VERY CAREFULL BEFORE YOU PART WITH YOUR HARD EARNED CASH)


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Warbo

Welcome to MHF - by the way, this is a year-old thread. I think Phil picked up the van some time ago now :wink:

It would, however, be interesting to hear how Phil got on.

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Bessie 495*



pfil32 said:


> Thank you both very much for the info. I shall bear this very much in mind when I pick it up in October. I have all ready told the salesman that if it isn't spot on when we do our trial weekend I shall be returning it to them first thing on the following Monday morning for all faults to be fixed. He said that if I have any problems to write a list and they will be rectified them straight away. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Phil


If Barrons do a proper PDI you should not have any problems if you do we will support you/them.All motorhomes should be run up and tested for water and electrics. We can always be contacted if anyone is not happywith a dealers service.Peter.


----------



## pfil32

I've had the Bessacarr for a year now and apart from a faulty gas regulator and fridge that would not lock we have had no problems. We have been very pleased with it. Unfortunately I have just managed to put a hole in it at the rear offside. Just had an estimate for the repair but have been told the biggest problem is going to be the time it takes for Swift to supply the parts required to do the job. Apparently it can take up to 2 months for this to happen. 

Phil


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Bessacarr*



pfil32 said:


> I've had the Bessacarr for a year now and apart from a faulty gas regulator and fridge that would not lock we have had no problems. We have been very pleased with it. Unfortunately I have just managed to put a hole in it at the rear offside. Just had an estimate for the repair but have been told the biggest problem is going to be the time it takes for Swift to supply the parts required to do the job. Apparently it can take up to 2 months for this to happen.
> 
> Phil


Whoops didnt look at the date I am highly embarrassed! Who told you it would take two months? A hole in the back will surely be a localised repair?Peter.


----------



## pfil32

Sorry Peter I think I made it sound less serious than it was. I have damaged the corner plastic trim which house the back lights and a section of trim between the corner and the gas locker door which is also damaged. All these parts are required to be obtained from Swift and these are I am told are going to take the time to obtain.

Phil


----------

